
State Of the Art of War: Offensive Techniques in Binary Analysis [pdf] - server_bot
https://www.cs.ucsb.edu/~vigna/publications/2016_SP_angrSoK.pdf
======
cx1000
A link to their binary analysis framework:
[https://github.com/angr/angr](https://github.com/angr/angr)

> angr is a suite of python libraries that let you load a binary and do a lot
> of cool things to it: Disassembly and intermediate-representation lifting;
> Program instrumentation; Symbolic execution; Control-flow analysis; Data-
> dependency analysis; Value-set analysis (VSA)

------
axonic
This paper is about angr, the binary analysis framework.

------
rhexs
Does anyone know a good introduction to angr? I looked for one a while back
and found most of the tutorials rather cryptic.

~~~
server_bot
At the current state of maturity, offensive program analysis tools (Angr,
Manticore, S2E, Miasm, etc) do much better with CTF problems than large
programs or more general tasks - so to my knowledge you won't find any
tutorials that build from the ground up in the vain of an intro to a
programming language or web framework.

Your best bet is likely to try writing scripts that solve CTF problems, maybe
starting with one you've done manually, and refer to official example docs as
your guide. Map similar scenarios when possible, read the API docs when not.

Example docs: [https://github.com/angr/angr-
doc/blob/master/docs/examples.m...](https://github.com/angr/angr-
doc/blob/master/docs/examples.md)

~~~
rhexs
Thank you. I suspected as much, but great to hear that as well. I'll work on
some CTF problems.

